# One more lucky guy.....



## daveomak (May 25, 2020)

I received a check in the mail from Donald J. Trump...  Thank you POTUS...   Some of us are more fortunate than others...   This check is disposable income...  Whuda Thunk it...
I've been looking for a DA/SA concealed carry for a LONG TIME...  Seems everyone thinks "DA only" is how CC pistols should be built...  
Finally, Springfield Armory came through....  XDE 9mm...  3.3" bbl... 2 mags...  8 and 9....







	

		
			
		

		
	
......
	

		
			
		

		
	







The carry/packing case is awesome...   Best I've seen...   Heavy duty with good locking tabs....


....


----------



## sawhorseray (May 25, 2020)

Nice score Dave! You are a lucky guy, I never even got to see my stimulus check. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (May 25, 2020)

Nice pistol. Used to have the same in a .40


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

That's a nice pistol Dave.
I like my XD9 4" service model, 16+1
Had it for several years, over 2K through it and never had a malfunction yet.







I received a stimulus check in the first round and bought myself a new pistol too.

*KUSA KP-9*
Kalashnikov USA made direct clone of the Russian Vityaz-SN 9x19 submachine gun. 
The closest we can get to owning a Vityz-SN, PP-19 Bizon or Saiga 9.

I acquired several mags, a few mag couplers and a folding stock.
Going to file a Form1 and SBR it,


----------



## mneeley490 (May 25, 2020)

Very nice, Dave! Unfortunately, my wife and I blew our stimulus checks on property taxes.

I carry either my Kimber Micro-9, or Ruger LCP.  Both are laser-equipped and can keep inside a 1-1/2" area freehand, at 21'.











Does anyone else see the irony of placing a "Laser Danger" sticker on a firearm?


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

My  EDC is my Kahr PM9 with Crimson Trace.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 25, 2020)

My CCW from CA allowed me to carry only the two Rugers I qualified with, a full sized MP and a Shield. Here in AZ I can carry whatever I like, it almost always the Shield tho. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

I usually carry my trusty tuned and ported Series 80 
Yup! She's heavy.  But that is what I am used to.
Been looking for a little Walther PPK S for the wife.  
Damn, that wowan has small hands!
Anyway,  local guy cannot get one.  
Guess I gotta make the drive one of these days.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

Dave,

Thanks for the like.
I "inherited" an officer's model from my father.
That one is just for looking at. 
As far as I know, he never even fired it. 
Still has the walnut grips on it.


----------



## R Blum (May 25, 2020)

M & P Shield for my personal carry.


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2020)

A few years ago a guy had to get some money to pay his taxes....  
M&P 15 ...   5.56....  Shell catcher for shooting out my back door...   Love it ...






3.5 X 10 .. 80MM tube   BSA scope
AT3 Red Dot tactical sight...







Green dot laser sight...


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Does anyone else see the irony of placing a "Laser Danger" sticker on a firearm?




Dead is one thing....  Being blinded by a pistol sight is a TOTALLY different deal...   Probably not good...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Dead is one thing.... Being blinded by a pistol sight is a TOTALLY different deal... Probably not good...




Talk about not seeing the moment coming...


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

Aw heck... Here we go...

Left to Right

RRA LAR15 A4, National Match, 20" Rifle, Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 TMCQ MOA
Colt AR15 A2, (R6550) Government Model, 20" Rifle
PSA AR15 A4, 16" Midlength Carbine, Vortex SPARC II RDS
S&W M&P15 A4, 16" Carbine, Vortex Strikefire RDS


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

Left to Right

Saiga 12
Saiga ver.21 .308
Saiga 7.62x39
Arsenal SLR-107FR 7.62x39


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

Three Three O Eights


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

Chile,

Very nice indeed.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)




----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

History vs Utility


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

Italian Spacegun
Beretta CX4 Storm


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2020)

I've more


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I've more




When the SHTF,  I am bugging out to Chile's.  
Hope you got got some room.
Most of mine are "collectors",  but I do have a few others that can get the job done.


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Winterrider (May 25, 2020)

Sweet collections. . . Dave/ Chile


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

Dave,

I am loving that Mark IV.  Got one myself.

Not sure Iv'e run across that version of GP 100.  
If that is what it is, she's a beauty.


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2020)

Ruger super red hawk 44 mag...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 25, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Ruger super red hawk 44 mag...



Ah-ha!  
Very nice indeed.


----------



## Norwester55 (May 25, 2020)

Donnie dollars just bought me a Sig 365XL.  Just to stimulate my LGS's economy.






I have a few more 320's not pictured and a Ruger Bisley Super Blackhawk Hunter 44 mag torn apart awaiting new springs.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 26, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I usually carry my trusty tuned and ported Series 80
> Yup! She's heavy.  But that is what I am used to.
> Been looking for a little Walther PPK S for the wife.
> Damn, that wowan has small hands!
> ...



I had a somewhat similar situation regarding what kind of piece to get my wife, her hands and wrists aren't strong enough to pull the slide on a semi=auto. I ended up getting her a cute little hammerless S&W 38 w/ 2" barrel, which also works quite well in my jacket pocket on occasion. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I had a somewhat similar situation regarding what kind of piece to get my wife, her hands and wrists aren't strong enough to pull the slide on a semi=auto. I ended up getting her a cute little hammerless S&W 38 w/ 2" barrel, which also works quite well in my jacket pocket on occasion. RAY



I was going looking into that too. 
I loaded up the old Security Six with 38's.  
It was still a little too much for her. 
So that is why I am considering a .380 for her.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2020)

Chile... Remind me to NEVER piss you off!!! Haha.


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Ruger super red hawk 44 mag...



I have one to.  1-4 scope on it.  I reload for it.  It flattens the primers.  Its a handfull for sure.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 28, 2020)

I have 2 small grandsons. These will go to them someday.


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2020)

Hey Mike....  Those look like Bisley design....   I like them...


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Hey Mike....  Those look like Bisley design....   I like them...


Not the Bisley. These are the newer .22 Ruger Wranglers. Bisley's handle is a little different, as I discovered when I bought the new grips.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Chile... Remind me to NEVER piss you off!!! Haha.


Life changing decisions are best made with a cool head.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2020)

Guns for the wife?

Our Rossi .357/.38 wheelie is my wife's favorite EDC.
I bought that especially for her cause she prefers revolvers to pistols.
It's a sweet little 3" magnum, that she prefers with Speer GD 135gr +P .38spc.

Mama bear has teeth and claws!


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 29, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I have one to.  1-4 scope on it.  I reload for it.  It flattens the primers.  Its a handfull for sure.



If you're flattening primers perhaps you should find a milder, safer load.


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> If you're flattening primers perhaps you should find a milder, safer load.




Your right.  I got that load when I was younger.  I am to old to shoot it now.  LOL    I need to back it down.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 29, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Life changing decisions are best made with a cool head.



Care to try to explain that to the people in Minneapolis and St Paul??? Yeah probably wouldn't work.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 5, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> I have 2 small grandsons. These will go to them someday.
> View attachment 447455



This is what went down.
Wife: Where are you going?
Me: Uh, Sportsman's Warehouse.
Wife: Don't tell me you bought yourself another gun!?!
Me: Uhmmm, no?
Wife: Better not come home with another smoker, either.

Not _a_ gun. Two guns. And they're not for _me,_ they're for the grandsons.  Semantics can be your friend.  And somehow she thinks 5 smokers are too many. Women...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice pair of wheel guns...  You will be remembered....


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like president trump is buying me another gun  600 is pending in my checking account


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 31, 2020)

LOL... Me too, I can't decide if I'll buy another gun or  parts and accessories.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm thinkin' .....   Desert Eagle in 44 mag....  Only because....  I can carry more side arms than long guns....   AND, you always need something that can hit a bad guy hiding behind the fridge, in you neighbors house...  HAHAHAHAHA !!!!...


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 1, 2021)

I beat the stimulus check by a few weeks. Got this Cimarron Pistolero in .357, and a custom, hand made gun belt to go with it. I originally was looking at a .45 LC like in this pic, but I was concerned about the cost and availability of that cartridge.  Figured .357 would be cheaper and easier to find. Didn't know about the huge ammo shortage at the time. Now if I could only find some ammo on the store shelves, or that isn't sky-high online.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice shooter and beautiful gun belt....   


I've bought a lot of ammo and other stuff from Natchez...  Looks like their shelves are empty..  https://www.natchezss.com/
And Brownells ..   Their shelves are empty also....  https://www.brownells.com/?cm_mmc=E...1&spJobID=483584162&spReportId=NDgzNTg0MTYyS0

..


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)

I really like color case hardening, I think it makes a gun.
That Cimarron Pistolero is a nice gun for the price, I think you'll like it.
And that leather, a nice belt/holster, looks good.

Lets face it, if you hadn't bought it cheap and stacked it deep over the last 3-5 years... You're screwed.
And now is not the time to pickup a new caliber either, especially not handgun caliber ammo.
Even more disheartening is that the bare shelves is unlikely to end any time soon.

I'm fairly well set with ammo.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)

mneeley490

Don't feel alone, I would love to acquire a lever rifle and revolver both chambered in .44 mag.
The firearms are actually obtainable, the ammo not so much, at least not a price per round I'm willing to pay.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2021)

My Rock Chucker press has loaded a few thousand rounds, at a reduced price...  Same as my MEC 600 when I shot trap and skeet weekly....
Gettin' too old and with a limited income, I think it's time to downsize in all those areas...


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 3, 2021)

Chilerelleno I thought I had a lot of ammo but that’s a whole new level. Unfortunately for me I was stationed in Hawaii for the past 3 years up until June. So I’m definitely lacking on my 300 BO pile. I have a 8” blackout that might be going to a .556 due to ammo


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 5, 2021)

Well...  Coming soon to a rifle near me, EOTech XPS2-0.
10x Fat 50 grade 1 used ammo cans, and an assortment of magnetic ammo can labels
And several accessories for my KP9.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 5, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Chilerelleno I thought I had a lot of ammo but that’s a whole new level.


Be prepared!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm embarrassed. I'm almost out of my 30 cal hunting rounds.  Need get restocked by my re load buddy 





SmokingUPnorth said:


> Chilerelleno I thought I had a lot of ammo but that’s a whole new level. Unfortunately for me I was stationed in Hawaii for the past 3 years up until June. So I’m definitely lacking on my 300 BO pile. I have a 8” blackout that might be going to a .556 due to ammo


Ammo in .223 or 5.56 is harder to find than BO around here. Oh, 300 Black Out hasn't been on the shelf for over 6 months.
My son works part time at a outfitter store.  The same customers stop everyday looking for ammo


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2021)

No 300BO here, but I've a few rounds of 223/556 available for whatever needs may arise.
I try to maintain a reserve and have some ready fo plinking and competition.
Sometimes what I have on hand might seem like enough to make a MSM reporter have a stroke, but it goes quick when ya have a family that shoots it up for fun and games, sometimes the cans are full sometimes not.
What sucks is that they hear Bang! Bang! Bang! and giggle, what I hear is Cha-ching! "Cha-ching! Cha-ching! Cha-ching! I better get back to working!"


----------



## forktender (Jan 9, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> That's a nice pistol Dave.
> I like my XD9 4" service model, 16+1
> Had it for several years, over 2K through it and never had a malfunction yet.
> 
> ...


Closest thing we can get to any of the guns you mentioned out here in CA is this.





Hahahahaha!!!

I just might have a thing or 20 laying around though.
Nice guns guys, one can only dream out this way.


----------



## forktender (Jan 9, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I'm thinkin' .....   Desert Eagle in 44 mag....  Only because....  I can carry more side arms than long guns....   AND, you always need something that can hit a bad guy hiding behind the fridge, in you neighbors house...  HAHAHAHAHA !!!!...


I just ordered the 50 cal. Barrel for this BEAST Dave.





Hand cannons have always had a soft spot in my heart/ gun safe. You should see my 120 lb wife shoot it, it's fricken hilarious. I'll try to take a video the next time we go shooting. I'm a Glock and Kimber guy 40&45 cal.
And I won't be running out of ammo in this lifetime. 
A few years ago I was shooting 1000 rounds a week of 45 ACP action shooting and defensive shooting. The range is 5 miles from my house.
When I'm not shooting Skeet and Sporting clays I'm shooting pistol or rifle.

I'm just glad I bought my ammo before they shutdown mail order ammo sales in the lovely State of insanity/ Kalifornia. It's impossible to find ammo out here these days and I refuse to let them run their background checks on me even though I'm not hiding anything. Well maybe a few things they don't need to know about.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2021)

KUSA KP9 SBR
EOTech XPS2-0
HK style charging handle


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2021)

I was looking at another Browning Bar in a caliber I don't currently have and asked if they had ammo for it. They didn't and I'm not buying a gun I can't shoot so I left it at the store


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I was looking at another Browning Bar in a caliber I don't currently have and asked if they had ammo for it. They didn't and I'm not buying a gun I can't shoot so I left it at the store


Early this year I almost bought a nice looking used BAR in 30-06, until I looked down the bore.
I swear it looked like the proverbial sewer pipe.


----------



## forktender (Jan 10, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Early this year I almost bought a nice looking used BAR in 30-06, until I looked down the bore.
> I swear it looked like the proverbial sewer pipe.


They aren't a sexy gun to begin with. I preordered a 338 Mag. before they were released to the public. Ammo prices for it is a joke out here seeing that we have to shoot Lead free ammo at anything that breathes, even rats and other vermin.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 10, 2021)

forktender said:


> They aren't a sexy gun to begin with.


I think they look slick.
If I ever find a nice used one in .308 or 30-06 when I've the mad money I'll buy one.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 10, 2021)

I have the Bar in 30-06 it's a nice shooting gun. I've been back and fourth between 243 and 270 for awhile the one they actually had in stock was the camo 270 but haven't seen any 270 ammo for awhile now. I've also been kind of looking for a Taurus judge and haven't seen one or the ammo for one.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jan 10, 2021)

I live in New York state.............


----------



## davidyetti (Jan 10, 2021)

My favorite TV show growing up was Gunsmoke...guess it launched both hobbies...now the difficult decision of a RecTeq 700 or a Sig P238 for CC... although both just a as hard to get now.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 16, 2021)

davidyetti said:


> My favorite TV show growing up was Gunsmoke...guess it launched both hobbies...now the difficult decision of a RecTeq 700 or a Sig P238 for CC... although both just a as hard to get now.


Mine was _The Rifleman, _with Chuck Connors' steely-eyed glare at the camera, in the beginning credits. My dad was a lot like him. Except without the soft side. And the talking. I thought his 20" .44-40 Winchester with the D-ring had to be the coolest gun out there.

I think the ammo shortage is taking its toll; I've seen a lot of odd caliber rifles going up for auction lately. Some with calibers I've never even heard of before, like .303,  and .25-20. Can't be too easy to supply those.


----------



## R Blum (Jan 17, 2021)

Here is a picture of a Mauser my Father brought home from the war. Having trouble with the bullets not feeding right. Might have to take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 17, 2021)

I SERIOUSLY asked this question before--but got laughed out. Anyone has a good gun for sale-PLEASE *"Start Conversation"* with me.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I SERIOUSLY asked this question before--but got laughed out. Anyone has a good gun for sale-PLEASE *"Start Conversation"* with me.



No one on this forum wants to become a felon...  Selling firearms across state lines or selling to a felon or selling without proper paper work...  
I'd be surprised if you weren't on DHS radar for your post..... 
Watch for the guys in suits to walk up your driveway....
Being on the Fed's radar is not a good thing....
You got "laughed out" because ...........................


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 17, 2021)

daveomak said:


> No one on this forum wants to become a felon...  Selling firearms across state lines or selling to a felon or selling without proper paper work...
> I'd be surprised if you weren't on DHS radar for your post.....
> Watch for the guys in suits to walk up your driveway....
> Being on the Fed's radar is not a good thing....
> You got "laughed out" because ...........................


Dave, what the hell are you smoking?
Private sales of firearms across state lines does NOT necessarily make one a felon.
Private individuals can and do legally sell firearms both in and out of state very easily by simply following a few laws.
It is very easy and completely legal when done right, and no LE are going to come take you away or start watching your house.
There are a few states that make it very onerous, but for the most part it is still somewhat a free country.

In-state sales for most are as easy as meeting the person and exchanging money/firearm, some few states require an FFL to complete a 4473 on private sales.
Some individuals make a personal decision to ask for a drivers license or concealed carry license/permit, make a bill of sale or use an FFL to feel confident they aren't selling to a prohibited person.

Out-of-state sales must go through an FFL, you make the deal and ship to an FFL who then completes a 4473 on the buyer.

When buying, selling or trading a C&R firearm, the parties normally check the other's C&R FFL license and then we ship the firearm directly to the buyer.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 17, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I SERIOUSLY asked this question before--but got laughed out. Anyone has a good gun for sale-PLEASE *"Start Conversation"* with me.


You're fine man, I don't know why anyone would laugh at you, other than maybe that many people are trying hard to find guns/ammo to buy and not selling right now.
I understand even less why Dave would say the Man is gonna come for you.

May I suggest brick-n-mortar or online retailers, an auction site such as Gunbroker or any number of firearms websites with Marketplace forums?
What do you want, sidearm, rifle or shotgun?
A fair number of firearms and ammo still available, but your choices will be limited and prices are grossly inflated.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 18, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> You're fine man, I don't know why anyone would laugh at you, other than maybe that many people are trying hard to find guns/ammo to buy and not selling right now.
> I understand even less why Dave would say the Man is gonna come for you.
> 
> May I suggest brick-n-mortar or online retailers, an auction site such as Gunbroker or any number of firearms websites with Marketplace forums?
> ...


Thank you so very, very much ! I have used Gunbroker. I should not have mentioned it on here. I am sorry. Thanks for educating some folks on here. Let's drop the subject and smoke some meat


----------



## Millberry (Jan 18, 2021)

daveomak said:


> No one on this forum wants to become a felon...  Selling firearms across state lines or selling to a felon or selling without proper paper work...
> I'd be surprised if you weren't on DHS radar for your post.....
> Watch for the guys in suits to walk up your driveway....
> Being on the Fed's radar is not a good thing....
> You got "laughed out" because ...........................


No worries-got my tin foil hat on!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2021)

*Gun Transfer Laws: Buying Out of State*

The issue of gun transfer laws when buying a weapon from out-of-state is one we frequently get questions about.  Unfortunately, there’s a great deal of misconception about how this process works.  So, in this post, we’d like to set the record straight about what is and isn’t allowed under federal law.  However, remember: we’re not lawyers.  This article is intended for purposes of general information.  If you have specific concerns, then we strongly suggest you direct them to an attorney well-versed in firearms statutes.


*“From FFL to FFL, every time, no exceptions.”*


Remember that phrase.  It tells you what you need to do to stay out of trouble with the gun transfer laws when buying firearms across state lines.  Federal firearms license (FFL) holders are the only persons who can legally handle gun sales across state lines.  This means that the merchant you’re buying from must have an FFL, and that seller must, we repeat, must, ship the weapon directly to an FFL holder in your state.   It’s then up to you to go to the FFL holder in your state and take possession of the weapon.  Usually, the dealer will charge a small handling fee for his or her part in the transaction.  Be sure to contact the FFL holder in your state to advise them you’d like to have the firearm shipped to their location.  By handling interstate transactions in this manner, you’ll be in full compliance with federal laws.


*A Word about Personal Transactions*


Sometimes, a person in one state may wish to sell a firearm to an individual in another state, usually a friend or family member.  In such a case, the safest procedure is for the seller to take the weapon to an FFL dealer in his or her state and have that dealer ship the gun to an FFL holder in the recipient’s state.


Unfortunately, people disregard both federal law and common sense all the time when exchanging weapons across state lines.  They try shipping the weapon themselves without any special precautions, as if it were a fruitcake in that box and not a firearm.  Don’t try it.  If the package is intercepted, you’ll have the law knocking on your door quicker than you can say “Uncle Sam.”  Also, if the gun should discharge while en route, then your problems will quickly go from bad to worse.  Unless a stint in federal prison is your idea of a good time, you should work through FFL holders in each state.  Don’t let a stupid mistake earn you the title of “convicted felon.”


*Person-to-Person Transfers*


This is how these kinds of transactions work: Uncle Harry is coming in for a visit from another state and wants to stay with his favorite nephew, Johnny, for a while.  Harry remembers that Johnny always admired his pearl-handled Colt revolver, and he decides to stow it in his suitcase and surprise Johnny with it.  Just a little friendly exchange between relatives; nothing the matter with that, right?


Wrong.  Harry is well within his rights to transfer ownership of the weapon to his nephew, but simply giving it directly to Johnny makes him a gun trafficker in the eyes of the law.  To make it legal, Harry should follow the FFL-to-FFL procedure previously discussed.


Sound like a lot of hassle?  Well, imagine this: Uncle Harry disregards gun transfer laws and gives the revolver directly to his nephew during the visit.  Johnny later decides that he doesn't like his ex-wife’s new boyfriend very much and uses Uncle Harry’s old revolver to send the boyfriend to his eternal reward.  The police, in the process of doing their job, discover how Johnny got possession of the weapon. 


Now Uncle Harry gets a knock on his door from fellows wearing badges and carrying a warrant for his arrest.  Harry loses his job, his home, his family, and five to 10 years of his freedom.  That’s a lot more hassle than he would have dealt with had he worked through FFL dealers in both states.


*“From FFL to FFL, every time, no exceptions.”*


We repeat that because it’s the way that every state-to-state firearms transaction should be conducted.  Keep your reputation and your freedom intact by following it.  Fail to do so, and you’ll have no one to blame but yourself for the consequences.  It’s up to you.


Posted in: General


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2021)

*Gifting (or selling) a Firearm Across State Lines*





By Danielle Wall
Birthdays, holidays, anniversaries, graduations, other special occasions, or just because you want a loved one to be able to protect themselves, here is what you need to know about gifting a firearm across state lines.
The transfer of a firearm across state lines must be done through a Federal Firearm Licensee (FFL) if you want to gift a firearm to someone outside of your home state.  This is because federal law is going to govern any transaction that occurs across state lines.  An FFL includes gun stores with the license to deal firearms as well as firearm manufactures and licensed gunsmiths.  Typically, there may be a small fee in arranging this transfer, but it is the only way a transfer can legally be done between residents of different states.
If you want to make a gift of a firearm to someone outside of your home state, you must take the firearm to an FFL and arrange to have it sent to an FFL in the gift receiver’s home state.  Both the gift giver and the gift receiver will want to make sure this transaction happens through the proper channels of an FFL, even though there is no sale occurring.  Both parties are guilty of a Federal Felony punishable by up to 5 years in prison and a $5,000 fine if a direct transfer is made without using FFLs.
So, even though the element of surprise is always great when giving gifts, when it comes to gifting a firearm across state lines, the surprise is not worth the potential consequences if the transfer is not done properly.  You must go through an FFL in your home state, and the home state of the gift receiver.  To find an FFL in your area, you can simply Google: “find an FFL near me” and choose the location which you prefer.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I SERIOUSLY asked this question before--but got laughed out. Anyone has a good gun for sale-PLEASE *"Start Conversation"* with me.



His statement implies he wants a private transaction...   It implies he does not want to purchase from a gun dealer....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice Chili real nice...  You sure attached a lot of conditions to firearms transfer...  



chilerelleno said:


> Dave, what the hell are you smoking?
> Private sales of firearms across state lines does NOT necessarily make one a felon.
> Private individuals can and do legally sell firearms both in and out of state very easily by simply following a few laws.
> It is very easy and completely legal when done right, and no LE are going to come take you away or start watching your house.
> ...


----------



## Millberry (Jan 18, 2021)

I sure hope your hemorrhoids get better Dave.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 18, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Three Three O Eights
> 
> View attachment 446907


Well--I know whose house I will be hiding in when the "time" comes...LOL


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 18, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Nice Chili real nice...  You sure attached a lot of conditions to firearms transfer...


Yep, real nice. 

Follow state and federal law.
In-state, sell it however you like unless state law says use an FFL.
Out-of-state, ship it to an FFL to complete the transfer.

Wow, that sure is a lot of conditions!

FFL to FFL is not federal law.
There are plenty of FFLs that accept non FFL transfers from  private sales.
They do the 4473 and make money performing the service.

Again, In and Out of state private transfers are common, legal and easily done.

Yes Dave, that is exactly what he wants.
But Millbury is not attempting anything illegal unless he asks someone to complete an out-of-state sale without going through an FFL transfer on his end.
There is no implication that he desires an illegal transfer.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I sure hope your hemorrhoids get better Dave.





Millberry said:


> Thank you so very, very much ! I have used Gunbroker. I should not have mentioned it on here. I am sorry. Thanks for educating some folks on here. Let's drop the subject and smoke some meat




I guess that's how you drop a subject....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 18, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Well--I know whose house I will be hiding in when the "time" comes...LOL


Damn, My house is going to be crowded.
 Please bring all manner of supplies.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 19, 2021)

All, please forgive Dave. He and I both live in WA state, which is probably 2nd only to California and NY when it comes to onerous firearms laws and prohibitions. It can make anyone a little nervous.

I recently had an issue with a firearm that my brother-in-law wanted to purchase from my father. Problem is, my father lives in another state. In order to to legally purchase it, they would have to go with the FFL transfers, interstate paperwork, background checks, etc, etc.  By the time you add up all the time and extra costs and fees, it made the cost of the sale untenable.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 20, 2021)

Come on down to Kennesaw, Georgia--not to far from me--where you MUST own a firearm. It IS the law.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 6, 2022)

Picked up a new toy. This is the new Ruger Wrangler .22 in the Birdshead style. Barrel is shortened to 3-3/4", too, so it resembles a Barkeep pistol.


----------

